
Who Is Nassim Taleb? - jnymck
https://www.fs.blog/nassim-taleb/
======
lettergram
His book on Black swan events is actually the basis for my project. Some
claims he made regarding randomness rubbed me the wrong way, and inspired me
to prove it wrong. Fat tails as the article put it, should be taken into
account for expected values (for statistical models).

